# Hillfest rid in Wisconsin



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Life Time - Hillfest 100


I'm thinking about signing up for the 200k, the gf for the 75k. It doesn't look too bad, only just over 6k feet of climbing.


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for posting. Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## prome (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey that looks interesting. Thanks for posting. Unfortunately, doing a ride out in Tahoe that weekend. But will keep this in mind for next yer.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Just registered, it should be a piece of cake.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Waay late to the thread, but the ride was fun and hilly. 

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/184839877'></iframe>


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

nOOky said:


> Waay late to the thread, but the ride was fun and hilly.
> 
> <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/184839877'></iframe>


Looks like a fun ride and your average speed was respectful for that amount of elevation.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

I was considering this ride to use a prep for Colorado. But things didn't work out. I will keep an eye on it for 2013.

N00ky, are you considering any of the Almanzo gravel rides? He's working on a new event too.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm planning on doing the Almanzo 100. I did it for the first time last year and loved it. It was super tough but looking back, I had a lot of fun. 

My wife is from the twin cities so I get to go up to MN quite often. One of the few benefits of currently living in Nebraska is that it's only about 5 hours away.

I'm glad the Almanzo...and other associated races...are still going to happen. Mr Skogen puts on a first rate event. I would hate to see it go away. 

That new event is a 400 miler, right? Yeah, not sure about that one. Not this year anyway.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow that ride looks intense! Nook, you're average speed in AWESOME!


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

The little I've seen leaked, yea...400 or 500 miles of gravel. Depending on when it's planned, if I do want to ride this, I'll be breaking it up into days. (not sure if it's supposed to be a straight thru or not...)

I'm just getting into gravel on crossbike. Rode the Gentleman's ride this fall and enjoyed it. This spring, I'll see how the 'race' goes. (I'd rather start a fun pack and pick up riders as we go..instead of actually racing it seriously.)

Remember your time from this spring? It was pretty hot that day and the winds were something. (I wanted a hundred on the road, so went to Iowa solo and battled the winds early)


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

mmoose said:


> The little I've seen leaked, yea...400 or 500 miles of gravel. Depending on when it's planned, if I do want to ride this, I'll be breaking it up into days. (not sure if it's supposed to be a straight thru or not...)
> 
> I'm just getting into gravel on crossbike. Rode the Gentleman's ride this fall and enjoyed it. This spring, I'll see how the 'race' goes. (I'd rather start a fun pack and pick up riders as we go..instead of actually racing it seriously.)
> 
> Remember your time from this spring? It was pretty hot that day and the winds were something. (I wanted a hundred on the road, so went to Iowa solo and battled the winds early)


Yeah, I remember the winds that day. It sucked. If I wasn't grinding up a climb, I was getting blown all over the road. 

I finished at 9 hours and some change. I'm hoping to knock an hour off of that this year. I realize that may sound a little bit ambitious but that total time includes lingering a bit too long perhaps at a couple stops, a couple mini-bonks, and a flat tire. A slashed tire actually. One which I had to patch with my race bib.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I might in 2013, I think I had something else going last year. I love gravel riding, I can work up some pretty good rides around where I live. I do prefer a mountain bike for gravel riding, especially over 4 hours.
I have been getting into the 100 mile mountain bike races too. The Lutsen 99er was a blast, and I'll try for Leadville and maybe one other next year.
I definitely have Hillfest on the calendar again for next season, I want to beat my time of course :thumbsup:


mmoose said:


> I was considering this ride to use a prep for Colorado. But things didn't work out. I will keep an eye on it for 2013.
> 
> N00ky, are you considering any of the Almanzo gravel rides? He's working on a new event too.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

This looks like a great ride. Might consider the 100k for 2013


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Just bumping this ride from last year. Looks like course changes and the distances are different. I will be doing the 60 mile ride with the gf. She's fairly slow and just wants to finish, so my goal will be to ride every hill twice with my singlespeed and keep up to her.
I don't know why the 200K went away, it saddens me.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Hillfest looks like an excellent ride. I was hoping to ride a century in the the area - Sioux City to Luverne - about now. Not happening, but my interest in a century ride out there is undiminished. I'm thinking a flight into MPLS, stay in Hastings, do HillFest, and then on to Duluth and family would be an excellent vaycay


----------



## cactusgarrett (Apr 25, 2012)

Resurrecting this one - did anyone do the Hillfest last year (2013)? I missed out on the Horribly Hilly Hundreds lottery and this is on my radar for a comparable replacement. Possibly long the lines of the defunked Arcadia's Brute or Kickapoo Kicker? I love this Trempelau Co. area!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I did it last year with the gf. We rode the 100K route. I broke a wheel so I had to go back for repair and I ended up with 63 miles. Her goal is the 100 miler this year. I live in Tremp. county so I ride the area quite a bit. You can make your own excellent routes with stops or hit up some of the other tours.

Bike Club of Trempealeau County, Wisconsin

That's a good resource for making your own map or choosing a route.


----------

